# Identify the year of this Colnago?



## justice29 (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm considering purchasing what is being represented as a 1999 Colnago C40. Is there any way to verify the year and whether or not it is a genuine Colnago?

I have other pictures if this one is insufficient.

Thanks!

John


----------



## justice29 (Jul 11, 2003)

Another photo


----------



## justice29 (Jul 11, 2003)

*more photos*

More pictures


----------



## justice29 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Ok, more pics*

Here are a couple more


----------



## dpower (Jul 24, 2004)

Looks just like my '99, except mine is AD11. 'Course I'm no expert.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*No expert either but*

Non-BStays with carbon forks were made from 1998 through 2000. Somewhere towards the end of the non-BStay production they went to split rear brake cabling along the top tube.

The nice thing about AD10 pre-BStays is that many of them were done with the AD paint on the fork legs as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

2000.

I was looking at a new-old frame just like it about a week ago.






boneman said:


> Non-BStays with carbon forks were made from 1998 through 2000. Somewhere towards the end of the non-BStay production they went to split rear brake cabling along the top tube.
> 
> The nice thing about AD10 pre-BStays is that many of them were done with the AD paint on the fork legs as well.


----------



## zzzzzuuup! (Jul 28, 2004)

justice29,

Do you mind if I ask how much will you pay for that bike? I am also planning to buy a 2000 C40 and I do know how much will it worth. 

Thank you,

batur


----------

